# When do you Spay Poll



## fsklax31 (Jun 30, 2010)

I know i am a newer member to this forum and a new GSD owner, but we have all read the many posts of spaying/neutering your pups. There is many conflicting opinions and research on the topic. My goal with this thread is to see the number of people that spay/neuter their pups and what age they do it. If you want to leave an explanation you can, but it is not necessary as this is just a poll.

Note: Your vote is public. People will know what you voted for!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I neutered my male at 15 months. I wanted to wait until he was 2 years old but I got him neutered so we could continue to go to his favorite place, the dog park.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

We have not yet spayed our female and she's 2.5 years old. 

I'll still waiting to see about spaying her. She won't be bred, but I'm on the fence as my Vet (one of the top Repro vets in the state) was recently looking into a study that concluded that the longer the females keep their Repro parts- the longer and healthier they live. If we do spay her, it will be after her SchH3 is done.


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

I had Kane neutered at 12 months. He was starting to show more aggression, his focus on me was decreasing and he was more interested where other dogs went potty, etc. That to me were the indicators to get him fixed. Since then, he is AWESOME!! Best decision I made. He is focused on his family. Couldn't care less of other dogs, he now ignores them. Training is alot easier, and he mellowed out. Took him camping this past weekend for the first time, and a fellow camper who was also a cop and belonged to the K-9 unit gave high compliments to my boy how obediant and calm he was. Considering that there were quite a few ankle biters running around loose. . Also, I just want to say, that even though he is neutered, it did not soften him up like some people think. He still is aloof/cautious with strangers, he will check you out, give you the (sniff over) but won't cower, he is a very confident boy. He will look at me and give me the look like "ok mom I checked him out, what do you think?"And if I tell him and show him (tone of voice, body language) he'll be cool with you but, he will still keep an eye on you just in case...always watching.


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

I think the OP made another thread about neutering. This one is only about spaying.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

It is best to let them mature. Some vets will tell you the earlier the better (specially the money hungry ones) and some will tell you the opposite. Some females don't even have their first heat till they are around 9-10 months old, some even older. Any time after 18 months is best.


----------



## fsklax31 (Jun 30, 2010)

Cluemanti said:


> I think the OP made another thread about neutering. This one is only about spaying.


Yes, there is another thread. Thanks!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I guessed at 12-18 months. I want her to have one or two heat cycles before being spayed.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

I wasn't sure which selection to choose so I selected the one I would choose if I couldn't find someone to perform a partial spay. That would be either 2 years old, or never depending on the situation. Don't have a female yet....


----------



## Fuse (Feb 25, 2010)

Will be watching this thread with interest. Most people are telling us to get Zoey spayed at 6 months, but a few people who's knowledge of dogs I respect alot say we should wait until she is 18-24 months.

To be honest, I'd rather avoid dealing with a heat cycle but if it is best for her we will do it.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

For my own personal dogs, I prefer to wait until 18 - 24 months.

For foster dogs, they are spayed prior to adoption, regardless of whether they are pups or not.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I could have voted not at all I breed, but as I have as many bitches that will never be bred, than those that may be, either works.

I do not mind heat cycles. I see no reason to spay and I believe it is not healthy. I can keep them safely without any possibility of them becoming pregnant, so it is not an issue.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I would wait til they are about 1 1/2 to 2 years. Its right in between. Never had an issue(behavior or health wise) with a spayed female, but I have never had a problem with a non-spayed female.


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

I wanted to wait as long as possible but because I wanted her to attend Doggy Day Care had to do it earlier than I wanted. She was around 9 months when we got it done.


----------



## Taylor (Apr 7, 2009)

I had Arwen spayed at 6 months. I did not want to deal with her going into heat. I also did not want every dog on the block going nuts and having an oops. I have no desire to ever breed dogs and it was the right thing to do. I spay/neuter every dog I get. Its not my place to breed.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I put what age I would spay if I had a female puppy. I've actually never had a female puppy though, all my female dogs were adopted as adults and were already spayed so I've never had a female who was not spayed or chosen when to spay (only neuter males)! My previous female was a stray I found at about 1.5-2 years old and was already spayed. Bianca was spayed as an adult in her previous home when she developed pyometra.


----------



## rfvigil (Jul 22, 2010)

What happens if you spay a GSD at 4 months I have heard that they develope health problems ........does anyone know?


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Can someone please explain for me the rationale behind waiting until a female is older to spay?


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

For me it is due to cancer risks in the breed. Research does change all the time though. In some breeds there is increased risk for some cancers with spaying. Hemangiosarcoma is one in our breed. Having lost a girl to this and known many other victims, I would delay spaying in hopes. It is a long shot, I know but in the study the intact females (to at least 6 years old) seem to enjoy significantly less incidence.

Canine Hemangiosarcoma | Symptoms, Causes, and Treatment of Hemangiosarcoma in Dogs


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

until i see more compelling evidence, i still consider the risk and incidence of mammary cancer as a bigger concern than other health issues that may come about from early spay. all females ive ever owned (or my family) have been spayed before their first heat. all 6 of these females have well outlived the average lifespan for their breed. this, of course is just my personal experience.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I am trying to make that decision myself right now. Lakota is 6 months now, she's my 3rd female. Chazzy was done when we rescued her. Kiya was about 21 months old, she started having seizures at 18 months. My males were usually about 1 year. 
Vets push the early spay at 6 months, breeders will say 1-2 years. I am going to wait till her first heat, if it isn't bad I'll wait till 18 months.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

As for me, I will take the risk of mammary tumor over hemangio in this particular breed. With another breed, it could be different. The decision on spay and cancer risk is advised on a breed by breed basis.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Thirteen of the Hooligans are waiting at the Bridge.

Five of them, 4 GSDs and 1 mutt who had some GSD mix, were diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma or there was strong suspicion that they had hemangiosarcoma at the time of their deaths. I've never had any dog, any breed, with any type of mammary tumor.
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/archive-5-health-wellness/124347-hemangiosarcoma.html


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

of course, everyone is influenced by their own experiences. my sister has had 3 larger breed dogs in the last 7 years. each of them developed mammary tumors, with malignancy in two of the dogs who did not overcome the disease. they were all spayed past the age of 3. none of the 6 early spay female dogs ive lived with in my lifetime (all larger breeds-2 gsd mixes, one dane, one dobe, and two gsd's) were ever afflicted with any types of cancer). 

for me the statistics arent clear enough at this point, so my own experiences bias my decisions, much as others with different experiences are swayed in a different direction. nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

One has to look at the propensities by breed, not by size of the dog. If the large breed dogs are German Shepherds, then they would belong in the picture. The breeds most affected by hemangio are Goldens and German Shepherds. If I had a breed other than these, I would look at the situation from that breed's disease propensity picture. It is probably best to look at it that way than from a personal experience perspective.

Long Term Effects of Spay/Neuter:

http://www.naiaonline.org/pdfs/longtermhealtheffectsofspayneuterindogs.pdf


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Mammary tumors are common in unspayed females and can have a poor prognosis in the German Shepherd if they are malignant. It is a question of dodging bullets, either way. Genetics may play a role in this disease also in the German Shepherd, the Springer, Dobe and Boxer.


----------



## Dawn (Jun 23, 2010)

well I am the manager of a spay and neuter clinic at the shelter I work for. We recommend that dogs get spayed between 6-7 months before their first heat.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

the only thing im sure of is there is a gamble with chance in either direction one takes.


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

Mia was 11 months and we guess Bella was about 8 months. We did them both the same day and had a heck of a time keeping them from being too active for 10 days!


----------



## Superhero (May 15, 2010)

I really trust my vet (they always seem to have the animal's best interest in mind, not so much their pocketbook) and they recommended before the first heat unless I intend to breed (duh!). I figure I'll do it at 6 months and while she's under have her hips xrayed so I can get a preliminary evaulation on them before she gets too heavy into her training.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

My unspayed GSD hospice foster has mammary cancer...it's horrible


My friend is fostering an unspayed GSD...part of a seizure from a bad breeder situation. She has hemangiosarcoma.


----------



## Blazer707 (Jun 13, 2010)

selzer said:


> I could have voted not at all I breed, but as I have as many bitches that will never be bred, than those that may be, either works.
> 
> I do not mind heat cycles. I see no reason to spay and I believe it is not healthy. I can keep them safely without any possibility of them becoming pregnant, so it is not an issue.


 
I agree with this. My girl is going to be 7years and the vet always recommened's to look into spaying here and says there is a chance she will get an infection and/or cancer if we dont do it soon. I just dont want her changeing at all, dont want her to loose her playful attitude or her prey drive at all.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

You need one more option (the one I choose):

*Not until medically necessary*

I believe that hormones are needed for things OTHER than reproducing - like proper growth.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

Blazer707 said:


> I just dont want her changeing at all, dont want her to loose her playful attitude or her prey drive at all.


lord help me if spaying kimba at 6 months took away any of her playfulness or drive. at 3 1/2 years she is more playful and driven than ever. if she doesnt go swimming/hiking/running every day for a couple hours she is pretty wound up. her prey drive and ball drive is out of this world strong.


----------



## sadie006 (Feb 19, 2010)

Hummmm... wondering if I need to change Lucy's appointment. Lucy is 6 months old and will have her surgery next week.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

sadie006 said:


> Hummmm... wondering if I need to change Lucy's appointment. Lucy is 6 months old and will have her surgery next week.


 
if your primary concern is insuring she will never get mammary cancer, which is very common and for which their is a (relatively) high rate of malignancy, then you should go ahead. if other health considerations are of greater importance, then you should put some more consideration into it.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

I'm waiting till after Ursa has her first heat to spay her. She had so many bladder issues her first year that I really want to avoid spay incontinence on top of all I've had to deal with. If I could I may wait till after 2 heats but first I need to see how she handles the first one. 13 months old and no heat cycle yet so I'm hoping it will be soon.


----------



## Maija (May 10, 2010)

Has your female ever had signs of having cramps during her heat cycle. Tasha is our first female GSD. We are going to wait to have her spayed. This is her first heat and she is 9months old. A few times a day she acts like something just bite in the butt. She jumps up and turns in circles and then licks the sore area. Is this normal?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I don't know if it is cramps, they doo lick at their unmentionables, and often clean themselves up.

Females can be VERY different. Some bleed a little bit, some bleed a lot. Some clean themselves and clean up after themselves, and some not so much. Some bleed hard for weeks, others do not. 

Behavior has a bit of a continuum as well. Some will get broody after the fact, some will be very interested in other dogs, lifting their tails to males and females alike. Some will get a little bitchy. 

I think that the going in circle and then cleaning herself is not abnormal.


----------



## Eva von Selah (May 7, 2010)

Before the first heat! A fertile female WILL by age 5 have a nearly 100% chance of reproductive cancers --- nearly 100%.

Unless you are a responsible breeder, I feel there are no reasons, other than selfish ones, not to spay your female. I have been there. $20,000 in vet bills for five different instances of breast cancer in my first girl, Chelsea. I didn't have her spayed until after the first round of cancer when she had 4 of her 10 mammary glands removed at age 5!

Please, if they are not going to be bred they need to be spayed.

All of the research is there.

Thanks.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Two of my intact females just reached five. Neither have cancer. I have three that just turned four none have cancer. 

The only two bitches in the family, for over thirty years, were spayed -- Princess had stomach cancer. Arwen had a hematoma on the spleen -- could have been hemangiosarcoma. She did not have this prior to being spayed at six. 

I will DEFINITELY risk mammary cancer over the increased risk of osteosarcoma and hemangiosarcoma. Your spayed female will not die at ten from mammary cancer if it dies at eight from hemangiosarcoma or at five from osteosarcoma. 

There are pros acn cons to early spay and neuter, but don't tell me that my intact females WILL have cancer if I do not change the nature of their body, their hormones, etc. Spaying bitches is unnatural. Sorry, but that is true. It removes the reproductive organs which generate hormones that have more influence on the body than just reproduction. 

I spayed my bitch to prevent pyometra. My bitch died of a cancer that is more common in animals that are spayed/neutered. Maybe my prevention was not such a great idea. It worked. She never did get pyometra. None of my bitches ever have yet. I think I will risk that too. 

This is not about being selfish. It is about weighing the risks and making a choice. 

When there is a reason, in humans they will take an ovary or they will take the womb, they TRY to always leave at least an ovary. Woman who have complete ovary-hysterectomies have less longevity than women who have at least one. So, why would that not be true with bitches?

Further there has been a study on Rottweiler bitches. They found that those with exceptional longevity were intact the longest. And that longevity corresponded to the age that they were spayed. So all the research is NOT there.

ETA: Sorry, suggesting selfishness put my hair up.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Eva von Selah said:


> Before the first heat! A fertile female WILL by age 5 have a nearly 100% chance of reproductive cancers --- nearly 100%.


My girl Neke wasn't spayed until she was almost 7. She lived to 14.5 and NEVER had reproductive cancer.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> My girl Neke wasn't spayed until she was almost 7. She lived to 14.5 and NEVER had reproductive cancer.


Sometimes I wonder where some of these "statistics" come from. I belong to several GSD breeder's email lists, and I'm sure that if reporductive cancer rates were even close to what was suggested it would be brought up numerous times by the people owning dogs who still have their reproductive organs. Sometimes I wonder if these staggering "statistics" are used to scare pet owners into early spay/neuter for pet population control?


----------



## Eva von Selah (May 7, 2010)

Truly, I am happy that your dogs have escaped reproductive cancers so far. Dogs live such an accelerated life, squeezing infancy, adolesence, and adulthood into 12-15 years.

I didn't say not spaying was a death sentence.

Chelsea had five separate operations to remove new, in situ, cases of breast cancer as they appeared every couple of years after her first case of cancer and then spaying at age five; plus another two for a spindle cell tumor and for an abcessed tooth. She was also hit by a car when she was one resulting in her lower jaw being sewn shut for a few weeks, and had seven puppies when she was 14 months old. She could still follow me up a trout stream when she was 15.

She lived, really lived, to 15 years, 8 months. One day she was awesome, next day she told me it was time. Though she beat it many times, this time the cancer won. Her lifelong vet and her two surgeons from Va. Tech all agreed it was because she had puppies and wasn't spayed until age five.

My point was that unless there is a reason to keep them intact, why not spay? I didn't say do it at like 10 weeks, I said before the first heat, and after talking with my breeder and getting an average of when the bitches went into their first heat, determined that Eva should be done at nine months, which I did. 

I didn't want or mean to ruffle anyone's feathers. I've just been there. She left two days after the picture in the grass... see the smile?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i have no intention of spaying my girls. My adult female has had her first heat cycle and her vet actually said she was healthier after it (but thats beside the point). She's never allowed outside off leash in the yard when she's in heat. I know it was only the first one but still. Better safe than a house full of unwanted puppies. My 14 week old pup wont be spayed primarily because i want her to reach her full correct size when she's supposed to. fixing your pets, especially large breeds before they're 2, slows down considerably their growth. My male got fixed at 6 months (only cause he was a rescue) and he's almost 6 yrs and JUST NOW filled out to the size he's supposed to be. With responsible ownership, i dont see the reason to fix your pets. They can get sick either way. Its really a matter of preference and what you're willing to risk. I also agree with the person who said what they did about women and their reproductive organs. Its not natural and should only be done when absolutely necessary. Again, personal opinion.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

arycrest said:


> if reporductive cancer rates were even close to what was suggested it would be brought up numerous times by the people owning dogs who still have their reproductive organs.?


it has come up many times on various forums here as well as other forums i frequent. seeing so many folks with intact females who have experienced mammary cancer (as well as all 3 of my sisters females having mammary cancer) is part of what led me to spay early. i emphasize part of the equation. for me, there are factors beyond health.

of course, everyones personal experiences will be one of the driving forces in which way one will lean on this.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

KZoppa said:


> With responsible ownership, i dont see the reason to fix your pets. They can get sick either way. Its really a matter of preference and what you're willing to risk..


exactly. some feel there is more risk (particularly in the case of mammary cancer) involved in not spaying than in leaving a female intact. there are many very responsible (and knowledgeable) owners who spay for this reason. if one feels there is a greater chance of health problems by not spaying vs spaying, then that is the "responsible" thing to do for them.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

roxy84 said:


> exactly. some feel there is more risk (particularly in the case of mammary cancer) involved in not spaying than in leaving a female intact. there are many very responsible (and knowledgeable) owners who spay for this reason. if one feels there is a greater chance of health problems by not spaying vs spaying, then that is the "responsible" thing to do for them.


I'm not saying that some dogs don't get reproductive cancers, I'm just saying that someone claiming that "A fertile female WILL by age 5 have a nearly 100% chance of reproductive cancers --- nearly 100%." is an outrageous claim which IMHO sounds like a scare tactic.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

My brother's bitch Jasmine is ten, intact, with no cancer. 

There may be a lesser risk of hemangiosarcoma and osteosarcoma than mammary cancer, but the prognosis for hemangiosarcoma and osteosarcoma is extremely poor.

My girls will stay intact, all of them, unless they have an issue like pyometra and then we will deal with it. 

Spay and neuter has NOTHING to do with responsible dog ownership. If you cannot keep your dog intact responsibly, then please spay or neuter.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

selzer said:


> Spay and neuter has NOTHING to do with responsible dog ownership. If you cannot keep your dog intact responsibly, then please spay or neuter.


to state that spay or neuter should only result from a person being unable to keep a dog intact responsible is most certainly your opinion. responsible dog ownership has many facets. if someone chooses to spay early for health considerations, then that is one of those facets. it doesnt mean they could not keep their female intact responsibly. it means they made a choice based on the health information that is available.

there are millions of people with millions of different living environments for their dogs. not everyone is set up to watch their dogs 24/7 or have them kenneled all day long. there are many people in very rural areas who have dogs that have free reign of their property and do not leave that property. personally, i think thats a life any dog should be so lucky to have. they may choose to spay or neuter to protect their dog from roaming dogs of irresponsible owners. for some of them, spay or neuter is absolutely part of responsible dog ownership. that is my opinion.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I will not sell a dog who intends to let it roam their many, many acres. No way is that responsible. The dog can get hit by a car or killed by wildlife, stuck in traps, full of ticks, etc etc etc. I do not find that an ideal life for a domestic dog. 

You can spay early for health considerations, or be just as responsible by NOT spaying for health considerations. 

If there are stray dogs to get impregnated from, then your dog should not be able to get to them. Sorry. If the strays can get to your dog, they can KILL your dog. It just depends on the strays. 

Containing a dog properly is responsible. If you have a number of dogs and want them to have total access to one another all the time, well maybe you have a case. On the other hand, I do not like to leave dogs together when I am not there because if there was a problem, I would not be there to sort it out.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

arycrest said:


> I'm not saying that some dogs don't get reproductive cancers, I'm just saying that someone claiming that "A fertile female WILL by age 5 have a nearly 100% chance of reproductive cancers --- nearly 100%." is an outrageous claim which IMHO sounds like a scare tactic.


agreed. but to say 1 in 4 dogs over the age of 4 will at some point have one or more tumors along the mammary gland chain is not hyperbole and is supported by evidence. is is also not a scare tactic to say that about half of those tumors will be malignant. those arent very good odds.

i will never fault anyone for spaying early to essentially eliminate that risk altogether.

i will also not fault those who choose not to spay at all for whatever reasons they choose.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

selzer said:


> I will not sell a dog who intends to let it roam their many, many acres. No way is that responsible. The dog can get hit by a car or killed by wildlife, stuck in traps, full of ticks, etc etc etc. I do not find that an ideal life for a domestic dog..


 
a responsible dog owner would know if they had traps on their own property. they would know the risk of whatever wildlife exists in that region. they would know the risk of a dog being on a roadway. they would know how to reduce the incidence of ticks and how to check their dog for ticks. 

just as there would be responsible and irresponible dog owners who own rural land acreage, there are likewise responsible and irresponsible dog owners who would have their dogs living in kennels much of the time.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am afraid that we have not been given all the facts though by the AVMA. I think they have an agenda to spay/neuter the earlier the better. I think that maybe they have blown out of proportion the risk of mammary cancer and testicular cancer to further their goals. And at the same time they have not been as forthcoming with information related to the risks of spaying and neutering. 

So I do not want to diss anyone for choosing to spay early for health reasons or for convenience or because they cannot ensure that their bitch not become inpregnated by their dog, etc. 

I just wish we had the whole story, so we can make the best choice. 

And saying that 100% of intact bitches will have reproductive cancer by age five is not only incorrect, but it is reckless. 

I had a vet tell me that 100% of intact bitches will get pyometra. So I am waiting for my brother's dogs and mine to get this. So far they have not. I have known people who have had the problem. I have also known people who have had bitches intact for their lifetime without it. 

I think people should be more careful when spewing out these statements.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

No way. There is just no way you can tell me that a domestic dog should be left to its own devices on property free to roam and get entangled with strays is as responsible as dogs that are properly kenneled when their owners on not with them. 

Sorry. there is no way I will buy that.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

There is no area in this country where dogs cannot get entangled with some form of wildlife that is not good. Deer for example. Many dogs will chase a deer beyond their property lines and get shot for their expedition. Bears -- we have bears and coyotes here. Other places have wolves, mountain lions, bears, alligators, and any number of other nasty things, like snakes. 

And anywhere where the wild things go, there is an increased risk of giardia and internal parasites, tapeworms, fleas, ticks.

And what about hunters. Hunters will cross your property line to go after a deer they have shot. If your dog is out there protecting his property, the hunters will shoot your dog. Hunters have to ask to hunt on your land, but they do not have to ask to follow a deer that is shot already, and even fatally wounded they can go a long way. 

So, I just cannot be ok with the idea of leaving a dog roam loose, unchecked. There are farm dogs that are left loose all the time. And like outside cats, a percentage of them will be injured or killed. It may be a risk a farmer takes to keep their barns and livestock safe.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

selzer said:


> There is no area in this country where dogs cannot get entangled with some form of wildlife that is not good. Deer for example. Many dogs will chase a deer beyond their property lines and get shot for their expedition. Bears -- we have bears and coyotes here. Other places have wolves, mountain lions, bears, alligators, and any number of other nasty things, like snakes.
> 
> And anywhere where the wild things go, there is an increased risk of giardia and internal parasites, tapeworms, fleas, ticks.
> 
> ...


again, a person has to know what these risks are and have to know their dog very well. there are always risks, and certainly more risks for a free roaming dog on a farm than a kenneled dog. besides, the scenarios im talking about that i am familiar with are still dogs that spend a vast majority of their time around the home. its not like they are just roaming all the acreage 24/7. they still like to hang around the house or wherever farmer joe is most of the time.

on a side note, it is illegal here for a hunter to enter private property to follow a deer they have already shot. they must call the property owner directly to get permission. additionally, hunting season is for a limited time of year.

it all sounds like doom and gloom for these farm/rural dogs, but all of them ive known have a pretty good life and responsible owners. then again, i guess i dont much associate with the ones who are idiots.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

At least no one is spaying their puppy at 6 weeks of age!!

There irresponsible owners of spayed/neutered pets and there are irresponsible owners of intact pets.

Molly is spayed because we are not going to breed her, show her, and she just a pet/companion. She is healthy as can be, athletic, energetic, playful, smart, and her personality never changed. Will all my female dogs be spayed?Yes, but they will be spayed when they hit full maturity. 

Tanner is neutered because he came from a shelter, and I think he spayed when he hit maturity. Will I always neuter my males?Yes, but I won't until they hit full maturity.Tanner, is loyal, gentle, smart, protective and healthy as can be.
My last 2 dogs were fixed both died at the appropriate age for their breed(Shelties) Max was put to sleep because of a cancer in his throat.My parents asked if it was because he was neutered, the vet said no it was because he was old and his health as declining.

If someone wants to keep a dog reguardless if they have the dog spayed/neutered or intact, they better be a responsible owner.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Here, you actually either have to contact the property owner or the game warden. The game warden can walk with you to get the deer. So you cannot just follow it as I thought.

I have never hunted deer.


----------

